# Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?



## TKing (19. März 2011)

*Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

HEy,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Notebook mit nem i7 oder i5 aber Sandy Brige... im Preisvergleich findet man auch einige, aber wenn dann nur wenige oder nicht Lieferbar. Irgendwie hab ichs verpasst oder nicht mitbekommen, aber wann kommen die Teile in Massen raus, bzw. kommen die erst später raus oder hatten die auch Probleme dami?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

TKing


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Wenn die Chipsatz Probleme behoben sind dann wird auch die Verfügbarkeit besser werden.
Wobei der SB-Chipsatz-Fehler bei Notebooks ja eh sowas von Egal ist.
Welches Notebook hat denn schon mehr als 2 SATA-Laufwerke


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*



> Welches Notebook hat denn schon mehr als 2 SATA-Laufwerke


 
Da gibt es schon einige... und jedes mit eSATA

Aber mittlerweile sind die Probleme ja grundsätzlich behoben


----------



## TKing (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Ja also ist das nur ne frage der Zeit bis die Notebooks an start kommen oder? Zumindest wundert es mich, dass die Notebookhersteller verdammt lange brauchen^^


----------



## Ezio (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Das neue MacBook Pro mit SB i5/i7 ist schon sehr gut lieferbar seit ein paar Wochen.


----------



## TKing (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Mit nem verdammt "günstigen" Preis


----------



## Ezio (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Für die Technik und Qualität, die man bekommt, ja!


----------



## Speedguru (20. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Du kannst ja mal bei dell vorbeischauen, die haben schon welche im Angebot, meiner kommt morgen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

shcau mal bei mysn nach die ham ihre auch wieder rein bekommen


----------



## joffal (21. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Das mit dem Defekt ist doch eigentlich egal, solange die Geräte nur an den SATA-Ports 0 und 1 hänge dachte ich ?!
Ein bekannte hat schon einen von DELL und das soll ohne Probleme laufen 


Ich habe auch mal eine Frage:
die Core i3 300er Prozessoren für Notebooks sind pinkompatibel mit den neuen Sandy Bridge Prozessoren! .... Ich denke ihr wisst schon, worauf ich hinaus will, aber Sandy Bridge in ein "älteres" H55M-Notebook funktioniert woh nicht oder?


----------



## p00nage (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

hat jmd schon das neue mbp 13" freundin wollte es sich holen aber die tests dazu fallen teilweise leider nicht positiv aus


----------



## jimbo24 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Das neue HP Envy 17" hat die neue Sandy-Bridge verbaut.


----------



## jimbo24 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Hier mal ein Link

HP ENVY 17-2000 Notebook-PC-Serie Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte


----------



## jimbo24 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*



p00nage schrieb:


> hat jmd schon das neue mbp 13" freundin wollte es sich holen aber die tests dazu fallen teilweise leider nicht positiv aus


 
Was möchte Deine Freundin den damit machen? Was erwartet Ihr von dem neuem MacBook Pro?


----------



## Ezio (1. April 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*

Ich hab es seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Falls du Notebookjournal meinst, die hatten ein defektes Gerät. Die Mängel treffen bei mir alle nicht zu.


----------



## p00nage (2. April 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge für Notebooks?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ich hab es seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Falls du Notebookjournal meinst, die hatten ein defektes Gerät. Die Mängel treffen bei mir alle nicht zu.


 
Ok gut zu lesen, ich hab noch das Modell vom Vorjahr und war damit eig mehr als zufrieden bzw bin ich es immer noch


----------

